# Belen Esteban estaría sufriendo una insuficiencia cardíaca grave y no subida de azúcar



## Zparo reincidente (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Al-paquia (26 Ene 2022)

Snif snif


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Ene 2022)

Ojalá se muera


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Ene 2022)

Y Paz Padilla qué opina de esto.... Telita


----------



## grom (26 Ene 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



Seria un Kun elevado a 10


----------



## Vulcan86 (26 Ene 2022)

La cococha es mu mala


----------



## Decipher (26 Ene 2022)

Confirmado por el Dr. Papaya.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Ene 2022)

Nuestra Lady Di

Espero que todo vaya bien sin sus consejos la verdad estamos.perdidos

Por ella llevo ya 6 dosis de vacunas me he puesto hasta la de la.lepra


----------



## Lovecraf (26 Ene 2022)

Está en su casa. Bajada de azúcar. 









Belén Esteban abandona 'Sálvame' de urgencia tras sufrir un problema de salud


De un momento a otro Belén Esteban desapareció del plató de 'Sálvame', una ausencia que llamó la atención de los espectadores



www.lecturas.com


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Iron IQ (26 Ene 2022)

Quien es esta?


A que nivel intelectual debo estar para saber quien es esta persona?


----------



## Epsilon69 (26 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Quien es esta?
> 
> 
> A que nivel intelectual debo estar para saber quien es esta persona?



La menestra de Sanitat.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ene 2022)

¿Habéis leído a Papaya?


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (26 Ene 2022)

Qué mujer más desagradable...hay que estar muerto en vida para soportarla.


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Dave Bowman (26 Ene 2022)

Hija del campechano


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Ene 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Hija del campechano



Si eso es así es asquerosa la genética de los Borbones

Ahora cuadra eso de Princesa desde El principio


----------



## Impresionante (26 Ene 2022)

Fue mona hasta que se desfondó de malos hábitos y operaciones


----------



## lucky starr (26 Ene 2022)

Ahora si que se van a tomar en serio lo de los efectos secundarios de las vacunas.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Ene 2022)

RECORDAD:







Cuando os digan que vuestros bebés están muriendo por el "cambio climático" RECORDAD.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Iron IQ (26 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La menestra de Sanitat.



Gracias, no olvides decirme el nivel


----------



## Sololeomensajes (26 Ene 2022)

No digo que la vacuna no le haya dado la puntilla, pero esta mujer tenía el tabique nasal carcomido, desordenes de alimentación, depresiones, que si el azucar, el síndrome del muñeco roto con sus ansiedades y vete tú a saber que más.

El triple combo de ARN igual le ha hecho un fatality, pero está mujer andaba ya derroida.


----------



## Ponix (26 Ene 2022)

Que la cure Pfizer...


----------



## ugeruge (26 Ene 2022)

Un par de rayitas y a funcionar. Total, la tocha no se le va a joder más


----------



## Cipotecon (26 Ene 2022)

Sololeomensajes dijo:


> No digo que la vacuna no le haya dado la puntilla, pero esta mujer tenía el tabique nasal carcomido, desordenes de alimentación, depresiones, que si el azucar, el síndrome del muñeco roto con sus ansiedades y vete tú a saber que más.
> 
> El triple combo de ARN igual le ha hecho un fatality, pero está mujer andaba ya derroida.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (26 Ene 2022)

Insuficiencia de farlopa es lo que tiene la tipeja esa…


----------



## Alf_ET (26 Ene 2022)

El otro día echando a la gente encima de la Paz Padilla por dudar de las vacunas


----------



## Jevitronka (26 Ene 2022)

Lo que hace la gente por vender una exclusiva


----------



## Pili33 (26 Ene 2022)

Monsieur George dijo:


> ¿Habéis leído a Papaya?



Dice que ella es hija del Juan Carlos.


----------



## Monsieur George (26 Ene 2022)

Se dicen más cosas increíbles...


----------



## jotace (26 Ene 2022)

Otra vez don Repentino.

O que no cambió las pilas de la bomba.


----------



## bubba_zanetti (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## trichetin (26 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Quien es esta?
> 
> A que nivel intelectual debo estar para saber quien es esta persona?



Nivel muy alto, es de las autoras de más éxito del pais:









Belén Esteban vende más libros que Vargas Llosa


La 'princesa del pueblo' ha vendido 60.000 copias de su libro, 'Ambiciones y reflexiones', tres veces más que la mejor literatura del premio Nobel




www.elcomercio.es













Belén Esteban, su libro 3ª edición y uno de los tres más vendidos


Ayer Belén Esteban presentaba su biografía "Ambiciones y reflexiones", muy feliz por el éxito y la...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Switch_46 (26 Ene 2022)

Venga venga, Darwin no nos decepciones.....


----------



## Marco Porcio (26 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Quien es esta?
> 
> 
> A que nivel intelectual debo estar para saber quien es esta persona?



Es la madre de greta.


----------



## electrón (26 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ojalá se muera



Hay que reconocer que en su época estaba jamona, pero eso si, el tatu del toro ese que se haría para el Jezulín, uf


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (26 Ene 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Hija del campechano



y hermana del rey. Al final del vídeo está contentísima jajaja le falta decir que se sentía como en familia en el 1:10


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Ene 2022)

La Princesa Papada de España


----------



## Iron IQ (26 Ene 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Nivel muy alto, es de las autoras de más éxito del pais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así te das cuenta del nivel del país!


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Ene 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Otra vez don Repentino.
> 
> O que no cambió las pilas de la bomba.



¡ Qué coño don Repentino! Lo raro es que esta tipa no haya palmado hace años de sobredosis. Si se ha vacunado , estará la vacuna peleando con los miles de tóxicos que le hayan metido en Colombia a la farlopa que ha esnifado cual aspiradora Dyson.


----------



## César Borgia (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## |||||||| (26 Ene 2022)

jojojojo, esto ya parece el Juego del Calamar... como sigan cayendo las ratas, al final el Sálvame tendrá que presentarlo Miguel Bosé


----------



## ciberobrero (26 Ene 2022)

Pili33 dijo:


> Dice que ella es hija del Juan Carlos.



Lo del Papaya ya no hace gracia

Viene a ser el Q español


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Quien es esta?
> 
> 
> A que nivel intelectual debo estar para saber quien es esta persona?



Se que es un que le tiró las bragas a un torero en plena faena

Desde ahí le perdí la pista


----------



## Cabrea2 (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## reprec (26 Ene 2022)

El repentinismo va a llegarrrrrr


----------



## ako (26 Ene 2022)

Salvame quien pueda.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Ene 2022)

Que la pongan al lado del Resines


----------



## kron-ragnarok (26 Ene 2022)

¿Que hizo, un Maradona?
¿Se pasó de la raya?


----------



## alas97 (26 Ene 2022)

iba a decir lo de resines, pero ya se me adelantaron.

Por cierto, dicen los partes que abrió un ojo y lo volvió a cerrar. lo ven como una mejoría.


----------



## Busher (26 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Quien es esta?
> 
> 
> A que nivel intelectual debo estar para saber quien es esta persona?



A ninguno en concreto; basta con no vivir aislado del mundo, cosa que no tiene nada que ver con la inteligencia.


----------



## ciudadlibre (26 Ene 2022)

se le rompio el corazon de tanto usarlo en valde?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 Ene 2022)

SIDA?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (26 Ene 2022)

Princesa de paracuernos

El Fran ya te espera


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (26 Ene 2022)

Joder, que ya presento los premios Resines!!
Dejad de darme trabajo, josdeputassss!!!


----------



## elojodeltuerto (26 Ene 2022)

Para la necroporra que va.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Ene 2022)

"PERO NO TE MUERESSSSSS......." Belén lo dijo bien clarito cuando atacó a Paz Padilla en los platós televisivos como si fuese una perra de presa del Nuevo Orden Mundial . Que conste . Si te pinchas el veneno te puedes poner muy malito ..... Pero no te mueres . Lo ha dicho la CIENCIA . Así que Belén en esto momentos está muy tranquila porque está superprotegida con sus pinchazos de caldo milagroso. Ella es inmune a todo . Lo que le acaba de pasar es algo sin importancia.


----------



## la mano negra (26 Ene 2022)

Alf_ET dijo:


> El otro día echando a la gente encima de la Paz Padilla por dudar de las vacunas



Lo malo que es el Karma . A ver si hubiese un poco de suerte y los borregos se dieran cuenta de lo que realmente les han metido en las venas.


----------



## furia porcina (26 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Quien es esta?
> 
> 
> A que nivel intelectual debo estar para saber quien es esta persona?



Tendrás que arrancarte el cerebro a trozos.


----------



## Iron IQ (26 Ene 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> Tendrás que arrancarte el cerebro a trozos.



No gracias, me quedo con contemplar a los que ya lo han hecho.


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Ene 2022)

Están preparando la placa para la calle como la de Resines y a Ama Rosa una rotonda o Avenida,todavía no saben.


----------



## Funcional (26 Ene 2022)

Ya puede ir Ayuso borrando el vídeo promocional de las vacunas, que ya le van tres bajas mediáticas.
Y los subnormales mientras aquí seguimos vivitos y coleando sin un triste estornudo.


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Ya puede ir Ayuso borrando el vídeo promocional de las vacunas, que ya le van tres bajas mediáticas.
> Y los subnormales mientras aquí seguimos vivitos y coleando sin un triste estornudo.



Es mejor ser subnormal que normal ,Faemino siempre decía que es más subcampeón que campeón


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Ene 2022)

Joder si es zparo un pez gordo del Ibex, este tiene info de primera mano


----------



## Kabuterimon (26 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ojalá se muera



La hija de puta estaba buena que es lo peor


----------



## Kabuterimon (26 Ene 2022)

Ahora quien obligará a Andreita a comerse el pollo


----------



## alfamadrid (26 Ene 2022)

Otra vez “malita” ???


----------



## Alficoz (26 Ene 2022)

¡Que le pongan la 6a a la de ya!


----------



## Desencantado (26 Ene 2022)

He tenido una erección con lo de Belén Esteban. Lo juro.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ojalá se muera



Llego unos 20-30 años tarde pero… MELAFO


----------



## socrates99 (26 Ene 2022)

La ciencia la guarde en su gloria


----------



## trampantojo (27 Ene 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


>



Enflautada con triple o cuádruple pauta inoculativa.


----------



## Lonchafina (27 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Snif snif



Me inclino más por una repentinitis aguda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Ene 2022)

Se está llenando la UCI de purria y nos sale por un pastón de nuestros impuestos

Deberían dejar de atender a los drojadictos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Snif snif




Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado
y pegado a la nariz un talego enrollado
eran unas fosas nasales gigantescas
como túnel grande sobre carretera
era el trabajo de aspirador
al que aspiraba al que hizo oposición
era era era era que se era
era su nariz su pecado y su condena

Todo por la napia
snif snif todo por la nariz

Era Medellín su tierra prometida
era el polvo blanco su maná y su alegría
no era un camello sino una caravana
la que le pasaba la materia colombiana
era que estudiaba geografía americana
era que amaba a Toni Montana
y era el pegamento y las colas industriales
sus otras pasiones sus efectos personales

Todo por la napia
snif snif todo por la nariz

Era que oía a su madre que decía
Perico, no te excites y Perico se reía
era el placer para su pituitaria
todo lo que entraba fuera línea o fuera raya
era que despacio y poco a poco su tabique
se había desgastado se había ido a pique
y era que escuchaba el consejo del vecino
Haz como yo y ponte uno de platino

Todo por la napia
snif snif todo por la nariz


----------



## Policía Pérez (27 Ene 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Ojalá se muera



Ostia tete me has dejado roto lo buena que estaba


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (27 Ene 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Ostia tete me has dejado roto lo buena que estaba



La ves ahora y parece que es mentira. Pero cuando se la calzó el torero la moza estaba bien potente.

Puta vida tete.... sic transit gloria mundi....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Que la pongan al lado del Resines



Y Resines intentado despertar del sueño/pesadilla


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Ene 2022)

los colaboradores de los magnates delirantes van a morir


sí, todos sus sicarios progres van a ser sacrificados, a ver, es que su plan es la destruccion total, primero, no van a dejar testigos, segundo, el 95% de la poblacion es totalmente inutil, no aporta nada, pero es que para que exista el otro 5% de mentes, que son las que sostienen la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (27 Ene 2022)

un respeto a la realeza de españa jeje


----------



## Guillotin (27 Ene 2022)

Que se meta unas lonchas a ver si le sube el azúcar.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Ene 2022)

Una autora literaria española que vende más libros que un premio novel de literatura, creo que se merece un respeto.
¡Cabrones!.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Llego unos 20-30 años tarde pero… MELAFO



Hace 20-30 años la decía Joselin al oído: "Que buena eztaz, hijaputa".
Así nos lo contaba Belen en el programa televisivo de Pepe navarro.


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Ene 2022)

El que la pone de tonta... no se lo voy a discutir, pero que me digan qué tonto tiene la fortuna que tiene esa sin darle un palo a un charco? A ella le dicen lo que tiene que decir, y a poner la mano, como haríamos todos.

Algunos no se enteran todavía que la vida es esa.

Anda que no ha sabido sacar rentabilidad al polvo del torero. Por los cojones es esa tonta...


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> A ella le dicen lo que tiene que decir, y a poner la mano, *como haríamos todos.*



Es curioso que quienes sois PURA ESCORIA, os creais que todo el mundo es la misma clase de escoria que vosotros, y que encima tengais luego los cojonazos de ir dando lecciones, cuando en un desliz, dejais bien claro lo que sois


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (27 Ene 2022)

Por mi como si revienta.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Ene 2022)

Belen Esteban... os mereceis TODO lo que os pase burbujarras


----------



## HARLEY66 (27 Ene 2022)

Primero Resines y ahora la princesa del pueblo… los follavacunas están perdiendo sus principales bastiones…


----------



## Funcional (27 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Primero Resines y ahora la princesa del pueblo… los follavacunas están perdiendo sus principales bastiones…



No te olvides de las pioneras Ana Rosa y Ainhoa Arteta


----------

